# My rats won't sleep in the ferret hammock I got them?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I bought a ferret hammock and put it in their cage but they prefer to sleep in a hard plastic tube ?? They even chewed through one of the straps !


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Some rats just don't like hammocks, mine refuse to use theirs either. Get used to the chewing lol, nothing lasts long with rats


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I just don't understand how they would prefer a hard plastic surface over a nice fuzzy hammock 0_0


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

There are rats who prefer to sleep in the litter box over any of the nice stuff


----------



## Rayne333 (Aug 29, 2014)

My kids like the litter box and they have several nice fluffy hammocks slings tubes to sleep in, but lately if I catch them in the litter I move them I hope they get the idea.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I ended up taking the hammocks down and using them as something soft for them to lay on in their igloo, since they threw out all of the cotton I put in there for them! They also prefer to sleep in their tube, but now they switch from tube to igloo. They never once went into the hammock of their own free will, I put them in it and they hopped right out!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

One of my rats loves the hammock, it's where he sleeps most of the time. But the other just ignored it completely.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Nijo, just a tip because you make a lot of threads like this and it probably takes up a lot of your time - every rat has its own personality and likes different things. If you get your rat a toy and they don't use it, it just means they personally aren't interested in it. Do you like every single shirt ever made? If your parents got you a toy or some clothes you didn't like and you didn't use them much, they probably wouldn't need to ask on a parenting forum about it, right? Just something to keep in mind, next time your rats don't use something you can think "ok I learned something new about what they like!" and save yourself some effort! It's fun learning all the unique things about your rat!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I noticed you had put some pics of your cage set up in another thread and you have your hammock hung low to the floor of your cage. If you haven't already, try hanging it from the roof of your cage. Rats like to be high up in hammocks. Mine wouldn't touch the hammocks that I had hung lower in my cage, but they love the one right at the top.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a rat that will sleep anywhere but in a bed. Under the stairs, next to the litter box, behind the litter box, on the cold hard metal shelves, under the fleece liners, on the wooden shelves etc etc. A nice warm snuggly hammock? No chance. Some rats are just weird


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Shakespeare hates hammocks. He however loves his hard sputnik and loves to curl up under his cardboard hut with a blanket or two. I dont force him to use the hammocks in his cage. If they dont like it then they dont like it. Nothing you can do about it. It could also be that they are hot and like to sleep on the cool plastic. You might want to try a cooling stone in their cage.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Kitterpuss said:


> I noticed you had put some pics of your cage set up in another thread and you have your hammock hung low to the floor of your cage. If you haven't already, try hanging it from the roof of your cage. Rats like to be high up in hammocks. Mine wouldn't touch the hammocks that I had hung lower in my cage, but they love the one right at the top.


Our rats won't use a hammock or tube unless the bottom comes into contact with a shelf; at that point it's hard to call it a hammock, but that's what they seem to prefer.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

None of my 4 like hammocks. Rupert spends his day sitting on his rope "hammock" but will sleep under the fleece or in the little cardboard house I made them! Never mind the 4 hammocks/cubes I put in there for them ha!


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Kitterpuss said:


> I noticed you had put some pics of your cage set up in another thread and you have your hammock hung low to the floor of your cage. If you haven't already, try hanging it from the roof of your cage. Rats like to be high up in hammocks. Mine wouldn't touch the hammocks that I had hung lower in my cage, but they love the one right at the top.


I had it up higher before and they didn't use it so I made it lower.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Sometimes it just takes time for them to get used to it. I'd leave it in and after a while they may try it out and realize hey this is nice lol


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Now that I think about it - my boys have one of those double bunk bed hammocks. They wanted nothing to do with the regular hammock I had. I must say Moonkissed is right, rats can take a good while to 'discover' things. Now mine are grown, they show interest in things that they had previously turned their noses up at when they were younger.


----------

